# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Cost of metal cladding

## Cecile

We are trying to decide on an appropriate cladding for our house.  We both love the look of zincalume or colorbond, but I am frightened of what it might cost.  I know that each application will be different, but does anyone have an approximate price per sheet, or know where we could source this?  Our roof is zincalume and in good condition, so won't be changed, and we are not interested in paying the prices of the stuff at the big green shed.  A house lot would be much more economical.   
Many thanks.

----------


## Gaza

type of cladding & profile. 
i got a price today on colorbond mini orb for $30m2 plus cost of trims. normal corragated roofing is running ar around $14.00m2 plus trims in colourbond, there a few differnt profiles to be used so price may varry on selection.

----------


## Bedford

Have a look here, Stramit 
I don't think they deal direct with the public anymore, but you can get it through places like Reeces or other plumbing / hardware mobs.

----------


## shauck

These guys have the best price I can find considering you can order the lengths you want and it's bluescope steel product.  Not that I know anything about manufacturers but anyway, brand that is known. They also have flashing and stuff. Also pretty good deals on windows that are already made.   eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d

----------


## andy the pm

You should be able to get custom orb (corrugated) for around $9/LM, the sheet covers 762mm so divide the height of your wall by 762 to give you the number of sheets then multiply that by your wall length to get your lineal metres required.
Look in your yellow pages for metal wholesalers who should be able to supply it for you. You can get lengths up to 12m but 8m is the norm. My wholesaler said their supplier doesn't like supplying more than 8m lengths as they have to dismantle part of their shed for the longer lengths!

----------


## SilentButDeadly

We clad the whole place but did it so many little chunks that sorting out a clear price is tricky but I'd wager that sheeting, flashing, screws and a box of No.2 philips bits probably put us back about $8K - about 35 to 40 lineal metres of wall I suppose.  
The sheeting itself was $17 per lineal metre (rural Victoria remember) and was custom cut to length.  It's the flashing that is the tricky bit - because you need that first and it really needs to be fitted before making your measurements (although if you are generous with your measurements and happy to fiddle then you can cut corners - but it leads to extra cost).  It is a fiddly and complicated process to begin with but doesn't take long to figure out the tricks... 
I highly recommend the Steeline chain...these'd be the blokes to talk to Steeline 
I also highly recommend a good impact driver (for the screws), Gilbows (for cross cutting) and either electric shears or a nibbler (for splitting sheets).   Also a riveter.  Don't even think you can do this without good tools....it will so lead to tears.  If you have an angle grinder...leave it in the cupboard...under lock and key...or throw it away as it will do no good.

----------

